# lookingto make paracord braclets



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone have instructions for making paracord bracelets and belts?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out instructables.com. My kids found a ton of how-to's on paracord related items. Not to mention 1000's of other things.

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/?q=para+cord&sort=none

http://www.instructables.com/tag/type-id/?q=paracord&sort=none


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

There's a bunch on YouTube too . I had the same idea , but sadly I just don't have the patience .


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCzQrtnJLZaH09xyZ1oKNq7Q

http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCXMUIBjW7XPbDPcZMPSygiQ

http://paracord-projects.blogspot.com/

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

You will want to get some Knot books.
Stormdrane has a list of hardware sources and Knot books on the left side of his blog.

Some of mine:

























Knitting spool

























My wife is a Saint she actually wears this stuff.
Like a proud Mom wearing a Macaroni necklace.


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Jun 26, 2011)

Also, try paravival.com and gorillacord.com Both sites give directions on braclets


----------



## xtommygunx (Jun 25, 2012)

You tube has tons of how to videos and you can buy all the materials real cheap on eBay. I have made tons of bracelets, dog collars, and gun slings and turned it for a huge profit. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

My hubby wears one (mine is on my belt as I'm allergic to the damn cord, lol) and it can get a bit ummmm icky after a month or two of continual wear over the warmer months. We have a sonic cleaner (for brass cleanups), a cycle or two in there and they come up sweet smelling and clean and much less likely to rot/weaken.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We bought one of them at Walmart and when the buckle broke, Bub unwound it and uses it at Boy Scouts for his knots.


----------



## gidaddy911 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just to throw this out there; you don't need buckles. They are a wasted expense that breaks easily over time. Just loop one end of the para cord, do your weave then knot the other end. This is how I do mine and it works well.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

gidaddy911 said:


> Just to throw this out there; you don't need buckles. They are a wasted expense that breaks easily over time. Just loop one end of the para cord, do your weave then knot the other end. This is how I do mine and it works well.


We use D shackles instead of buckles etc. We've used the shackle more than the cord, lol.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Why? I have a GF who (had) a BF who sat around and made them and gave us all one....it was not my fashion style so I gave it away.....what is up with the things?


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

MetalPrepper said:


> Why? I have a GF who (had) a BF who sat around and made them and gave us all one....it was not my fashion style so I gave it away.....what is up with the things?


Just an easy way to store a length of cord on your person.... Damn handy if you need it and when you need it you NEED IT NOW, lol. I don't 'wear' mine but keep it on a belt loop. Living on the land I'm always in desperate need of either a piece of cord/string, a knife, or basic first aid supplies, lol. Keep these with me at all times.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*para cord bracelet's*

Wow another gimmick, I carry it on my pack with clips for bear bag's and some to tie my tarp over my tent. Now a para-cord belt would be nice then you could have enough to build something with.(wait how would I hold my pants up. 

I have a ,"PetRock", a few "China" pet's around, presents from well meaning people? Anyhow something new every year someone comes up with. But If you like it buy it

Cat, Turtle,Dakoda(the dog)


----------



## johnissacelm (Mar 18, 2013)

tacticalintelligence.net has a good article on this too...


----------



## weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2013)

youtube like others have said and watch the vidoes. I was going to make a couple till my daughter found out about them and she ahs taken over. She loves to make em for any and all sorts of ideas. Colors for her school, cancer awareness, sold a bunch to her friends, etc.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

We have a new forum that has been added to our family-of-forums that is dedicated to everything paracord related.

Paracordforum.com


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

NaeKid said:


> We have a new forum that has been added to our family-of-forums that is dedicated to everything paracord related.
> 
> Paracordforum.com


There are forums for everything nowadays!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ras1219como said:


> There are forums for everything nowadays!


We are trying our best to build the best group of forums hosted on our servers ...

For a list of the forums that we have currently running as part of the group, scroll down to the very bottom of any of our forums and click the link to GroupBuilder.com

ParacordForum.com isn't listed yet as it is very (VERY) new ... even newer that my BikerCaged forum.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I use mainly the app for this forum. Are the rest set up in an app form as well or are they strictly for browser use?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

8thDayStranger said:


> I use mainly the app for this forum. Are the rest set up in an app form as well or are they strictly for browser use?


Vindicated (member here) and Austin (our TechAdmin) will be able to answer this question with much more authority.

You will find many more features available to you if you use a full-size computer or laptop and a regular browser - with that being said, I do not believe that an app is available yet.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I love the browser version when I'm at home. Great stuff there.


----------

